# ventilo arriere pm G5 2*2Ghz ne fonctionnent pas



## lowlucas (26 Avril 2011)

bonjour, presque tout est dans le titre....j'etais entrain de faire des transferts de fichier, et ploc, le G5 s'eteint...pas possible de le rallumer.
en appuyant sur le bouton, cela demarre pendant 10 seconde et puis, il s'eteint. le voyant blanc à l'avant fonctionne, le rouge interne gauche aussi, reset prim faite, le mac fait bien son petit bruit qu'en on le debranche...seul truc vu, les ventilos arrieres, les deux aux fesses des proc ne tourent pas.....mais je ne sais plus, si ils se lançaient dès le demarrage...?

quelqu'un à une petie idée de la panne, les ventilos? la pile? l'alimentation encrasée ou morte? ou pire....Merci


----------



## iMacounet (26 Avril 2011)

Ventilos qui ne fonctionnent pas > Probable surchauffe.

Fais un reset de la carte mère.


----------



## lowlucas (26 Avril 2011)

...normalement deja fait, debrancher l'ordi, et petit bouton noir....
le bouton rouge interne n'a plus l'air de s"allumer d'ailleur???


----------



## lowlucas (27 Avril 2011)

..bon, idem ce matin, apres une nuit de repos, s'allume puis s'eteint en 5 seconde...space


----------



## lowlucas (28 Avril 2011)

...la pile peut-elle être à l'origine de ce soucis d'allumage?? merci


----------



## iMacounet (28 Avril 2011)

c'est peut être (surement) l'alimentation ^^"

la pile, non rien à voir


----------



## lowlucas (28 Avril 2011)

..à ok, j'avais lu sur le site d'apple que la pile morte pouvait empecher l'allumage....

l'alim..met elle clique bien quand j'enleve le cable, et il s'allume quand même 3 seconde, voir une fois hier mais reste une heure sur la pomme....???


----------



## lowlucas (28 Avril 2011)

je viens de verifier la connexion des ventilo...rien à signaler...j'ai enlever les deux cosses de protections du bouton d'allumage vers la carte mere...il s'allume plus longtemps, 10 à 20 secondes...j'ai même vu mon fond d'ecran...puis s'eteint...?


----------



## Invité (1 Mai 2011)

J'ai eu exactement la même chose sur un G4 QuickSilver.
Verdict ? Alim morte.
Après changement, il tourne depuis un bon moment chez ma petite soeur


----------



## lowlucas (6 Mai 2011)

ok, merci invité...bon et bien je crois que c'est pas si simple à changer sur un ppc G5???il faut demonter les processeurs et donc rebooter avec le cd d'install que je n'ai pas???c'est bien cela??


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mai 2011)

et peut être faire un recalibrage avec l'apple source diagnostic


----------



## Invité (6 Mai 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> et peut être faire un recalibrage avec l'apple source diagnostic



Oui, j'avais lu ça sur le manuel. Sinon les ventilos sont fous&#8230; :mouais:

Edit

Nan, je dis peut être des conneries, c'est quand on change de proc ça, non ?


----------



## lowlucas (7 Mai 2011)

quelques precisions avant de racheter une alim...



"trouvé sur macbidouille
"Alors j'ai appris sur macbidouille que si une petite lumière rouge en haut à gauche sur la carte s'allume : ce n'est pas l'alim; et pareil que quand tu branches au secteur on entend un petit, très léger "kling", ça veut dire que ce n'est pas l'alim, donc chez moi ce n'est pas l'alim"

dans mon cas, ma prise kling bien quand je debranche, le voyant rouge ne s'allume pas capot fermé, mais reste allumé capot ouvert...


alimentation ou poussiere dans alimentation?
avant d'acheter l'alimentation confirmez moi qu'il faut obligatoirement le cd d'installation??merci

sinon nettoyage comme ci dessous  
http://classic-web.archive.org/web/20070120023021/http://www.sharpeningbeneath.com/g5guide/


----------



## Invité (7 Mai 2011)

Regarde les tests à faire dans la section "no power" du manuel.
Si tu ne l'as pas, MP.


----------



## lowlucas (7 Mai 2011)

...si c'est la section dépannage, j'ai deja regarder, tout est ok, sauf la pram que je n'ai pas le temps de faire, eh eh!!


----------

